# Raptors @ Timberwolves, Apr. 9th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #78, 9 April 2007
Toronto Raptors [44-33] @ Minnesota Timberwolves [32-44]
8:00 PM EST, Raptors NBATV, Fan590.com
Target Center, Minneapolis, MN*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0945.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1226.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0531.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0497.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0732.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0130.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0036.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-timberwolves-775x50.gif">

*
Now isn't the time for the Raptors to sit back and appreciate what they've done 
this season. With a major victory over the Chicago Bulls behind them the Raptors
are in Minneapolis for a late-season match with the Timberwolves, who are looking
to play spoiler after missing out on the playoffs this year. Minnesota are 4-6 in
their last ten and have a mediocre 20-17 home record. They are a full 16 games 
behind the Northwest Division leading Utah Jazz who have been on cruise control 
for weeks. The T-Wolves are 2-2 in April, knocking off the Knicks and Magic but
suffering loses to the Cavs and Hornets. Team captain Kevin Garnett has double-
doubles in every April game and is averaging an impressive 12.9 rebounds on the 
season. The reliable forward has been vocally frustrated with his situation all
season but refuses to cast blame on teammates; instead, the management team
is facing his wrath, and rightfully so. Kevin McHale wasn't surprised to hear the
Big Ticket thank God for his contract opt-out mid-season, as he has helped steer
the team from a 58-win season in 2004 to three straight playoff absences. Another
losing season next year and there is little doubt that KG will abandon his only 
NBA team for greener pastures elsewhere--that is, if McHale isn't fired and new
management can't convince him to stay. Across the border General Manager of the 
Year candidate Bryan Colangelo was able to sign franchise player and one-time
Kevin Garnett wannabe Chris Bosh to a contract that will keep him in Raptors red
for at least three more seasons. The Raps are on the upswing, Atlantic Division 
champions and possible first-round home court advantage winners. With five games
left in the season they can potentially set a new franchise record for wins in a
season with 48. A win in Minneapolis will get them one step closer to that goal. 
The ballgame tips-off at 8:00 PM EST only on Raptors NBATV and the Fan590.com.*​</td></tr>​


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

The second night of a back to back and on the road always sounds bad but this team really looks like they're on a mission. The fun part is wondering who will step up? Will it be TJ or Jose? Joey or Hump? AP or Dixon? Bosh or Rasho? It's gotta suck traveling to another city so quickly but someone should have their legs under them.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't know what Mike James has done for T-wolves this year... 

I think we can win this back to back, if we can keep up the intensity.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i've said the same thing about lebron and the cavs that i've long said about kg and the wolves: these players are not as stranded as they seem (imo). in minnesota, you could easily make an argument against the _collection_ of talent they've put together, but to say that they've taken a step backward in terms of sheer talent is off the mark (imo). there are still useful bodies at every position but for some reason, they tend to (all) underachieve. i love garnett but i just wonder if any team could thrive around him- there may be intangible factors (like structure or mentality or approach or confidence or distraction or or or...) preventing the team from achieving success; it may not be the players themselves.

i would say that that theory has gained some weight this year, what with minny's acquisition of toronto fave mike james. i mean, have y'all seen mike play this year? it... can't be explained. and i know someone'll suggest that his struggles are because his "style doesn't work in minnesota"- but that's not the issue for me. his style seems different altogether. it seems he's playing like another man, or another man is in his body, like he's awfully uncomfortable, and if true, i wonder _why_ he is. the fact that he's underachieving in minnesota of all places cannot simply be a coincidence.

anyway, that's all probably for a thread on the minnesota board. the old raptors (i.e. the raptors of march and earlier) would've (imo) overlooked this game and put a real stinker on the table. i hope that doesn't happen. i hope the team is changed.

peace


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

Not much  10 ppg, 3.7 apg... not so great


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If Bosh and Jaric mated they'd have a kid with normally spaced eyes.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Pretty much a must win if the Raps want that 3rd seed. It's going to be tough being a road game off a back-to-back, but I think the Raps can do it.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> If Bosh and Jaric mated they'd have a kid with normally spaced eyes.


Thanks a lot Speedy. I'm going to have some bad nightmares tonight. :S


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> Thanks a lot Speedy. I'm going to have some bad nightmares tonight. :S


Through the magic of Photoshop, both Jaric and Bosh have had their eye sockets normalized.

Jaric's surgery was a huge success. Honestly, the guy is looking pretty dapper. For Bosh... not so much.

Before (top), after (bottom). Two to four pixel shift max.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Through the magic of Photoshop, both Jaric and Bosh have had their eye sockets normalized.
> 
> Jaric's surgery was a huge success. Honestly, the guy is looking pretty dapper. For Bosh... not so much.
> 
> Before (top), after (bottom). Two to four pixel shift max.


shudder


big game we can let down after a huge win


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

HAHAHAHA thats hilarious Speedy!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

If the Raps come out with the same intensity as last night, this should be an easy win. I'll be flipping back and forth between the Jays/Raps games, hopefully both Toronto teams will come through tonight with a win.

*Let's Go Raptors!*



speedythief said:


> If Bosh and Jaric mated they'd have a kid with normally spaced eyes.


:lol:


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

The Iceman said:


> If the Raps come out with the same intensity as last night, this should be an easy win. I'll be flipping back and forth between the Jays/Raps games, hopefully both Toronto teams will come through tonight with a win.
> 
> *Let's Go Raptors!*
> 
> ...


I don't think we are at the point to see any road game on a back to back as an easy win. I think they really need to focus and not get too 'fat and sassy' as mo says about beating a quality opponent handily.


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

I wonder if the NBA will overturn that flagrant II for MoPete. Would for him to get the shot to play tonight. He displayed the fire last night that I haven't seen in him for a while now. If he brings that energy every night he will have a prominent role in the playoffs. When he plays with energy, he seems so much more confident in himself, which is something that's been really lacking since the Dixon trade.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Through the magic of Photoshop, both Jaric and Bosh have had their eye sockets normalized.
> 
> Jaric's surgery was a huge success. Honestly, the guy is looking pretty dapper. For Bosh... not so much.
> 
> Before (top), after (bottom). Two to four pixel shift max.


Jaric looks good after his "surgery". LOL. :cheers:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

dirtybird said:


> I wonder if the NBA will overturn that flagrant II for MoPete. Would for him to get the shot to play tonight. He displayed the fire last night that I haven't seen in him for a while now. If he brings that energy every night he will have a prominent role in the playoffs. When he plays with energy, he seems so much more confident in himself, which is something that's been really lacking since the Dixon trade.


There doesn't seem to be any news on that front yet but I hope the league does change it down to a flagrant-1. Mo came out with a real fire last night, making some good plays and diving for the basketball.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Ah Mike James, so full of himself, and then he falls off the map. Stand up guy for sure.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Neither KG nor Lebron have reliable jump shots.

You can play off them, and make them go straight to where a defender can get help. That both of them can still put up 25+ on without a good jumper shows just how good they are - at the same time, it shows what a waste of talent both of them are.

A jump-shot is the only basketball skill than can be learned from scratch through hard work. Nobody is a natural shooter - it's all practice and repetition. Proper form, good arc, a quick release, etc...can all be developed through hard work.

D-Wade has enough of a jumper that defenses have to extend themselves which allows him to get to the rim and set up his teammates. 

Guys like KG and Lebron spend their summers promoting the game in China rather than working on their game. 

You can talk about their team-mates all you want - but until they maximize their own games, their failure to succeed is their own fault.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Question:
How long has it been since KG has beaten Bosh?

Answer:
Wednesday, January 21st, 2004


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I know Air Canada isn't the greatest company in the world but it's gotta be better than Target.

Imagine playing in the Dollarama centre or the Wal-mart arena? Ewwww.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

This team scares me for some reason. You can never count out a team when they have players like Kevin Garnett,Ricky Davis,Mike James and Randy Foye. But i guess they never win cause they dont play as a team


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Mike James wasa 1 year wonder as a starter


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

Anyone who can't watch the game today because they don't have raptors tv and cause Dewsaw isn't working...Download Winamp, it might be too late to play the game today but for next game i'll post a link here like 5 mins before the game. all you have to do is go to file-open url then post the link. this is the link for this game i dunno if it works anymore

mms://a486.l3072828556.c30728.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/486/30728/v0001/reflector:28556?auth=caEbnaRbHdabSaCamasd4a1c5akdPb.d0a6-bggTtT-eS-znBDGzn&aifp=0002&upos=1


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

great energy by TJ. That dunk was SICK! 

he was a foot above the rim.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

James gets the basket at the buzzer. =/


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

sloppy finish to the first half. we need to come out with a lot of energy in the third quarter.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Victor Page said:


> Neither KG nor Lebron have reliable jump shots.
> 
> You can play off them, and make them go straight to where a defender can get help. That both of them can still put up 25+ on without a good jumper shows just how good they are - at the same time, it shows what a waste of talent both of them are.
> 
> ...


I cannot express in words how wrong you are about that.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Edit: Never mind.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Good to see the Raptors hanging around despite first-quarter heroics by Ricky Davis.

I was a little confused when Sam took out Joey and put Juan in his place. Joey was knocking down shots. He puts in Juan and Ricky Davis shoots over him seconds later.

Sweet dunk by TJ.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

How are we down 4 going into the half? Apparently we even tied the game up at 48 on a Dixon 3, but then gave up 4 straight points to close out the half!

Can we get some updates in the 2nd half from RapsTV watchers?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Good to see the Raptors hanging around despite first-quarter heroics by Ricky Davis.
> 
> I was a little confused when Sam took out Joey and put Juan in his place. Joey was knocking down shots. He puts in Juan and Ricky Davis shoots over him seconds later.
> 
> Sweet dunk by TJ.


he picked up his third foul.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mike James got exposed by Ford! Sweet dunk!

Minnesota up by 4 at the half.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

yep...that's exactly how we had to start the half. 

love how TJ's playing...let's hope he can bring this controlled distribution down the stretch and into the playoffs


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors down 3 with less than 3 left in quarter 3... not looking good!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WTF, now we're down 5? What's hapepning? Why isn't Bosh getting touches?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

very dangerous play right now. 

down 7 with 37 left. GET INSIDE!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, Wolves up 8 now... can anyone say game over?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Wow, Wolves up 8 now... can anyone say game over?


Sure, I'll call it. Game over, Raptors got the win.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors have lost all three quarters by two points. This is ridiculous, we can't seem to get anything going against the Wolves tonight.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

This game is a yawner..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice, feed Bosh and get to the free throw line! That's the only way we can expect to come away from Minnesota with a W.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

not happy with dixon tonight


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Parker get a three ball! 77-83 Wolves


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

though he just hit a 3 to bring it within 3


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Dixon with a 3 as well.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

and another to get within 2. 

come on!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Woooh Dixon with another 3!

83-85 Wolves


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Where is the DEFENSE??? DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENCE!!!!!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice pass from Calderon to Hump, but he gets stripped.. -____-"


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nice, feed Bosh and get to the free throw line! That's the only way we can expect to come away from Minnesota with a W.


Or shoot three's, lol, whichever comes first.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh with ANOTHER double-double, his streak is at 8 or 9 now, very impressive!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Bosh with ANOTHER double-double, his streak is at 8 or 9 now, very impressive!


Crazy.. he needs more touches though.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I have been denied access to the game by my g/f because a new episode of the Hills is on. 'Tis a sad day indeed but I'm living with it so I have a leg to stand on when the playoffs come.

Keep the updates coming dudes.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Calderon gets fouled, and gets a chance to tie the game


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Calderon hits the jumper. Raps with the lead.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

12-2 Raptor run.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

It's about time! Let's keep it going!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Dixon hitss the jumper aswell 
88-85 Raps


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Ohhhh, Calderon takes the ball from Garnett.. runs down the court passes to Hump and a DUnk!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

LET'S GO RAPTORS!!!



Calderon has really been playing well lately.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

calderon steals it from KG, runs the floor and dishes to Hump for a dunk!

give us updates on the Hills


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

socco said:


> Sure, I'll call it. Game over, Raptors got the win.


As I was saying...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

shookem said:


> I have been denied access to the game by my g/f because a new episode of the Hills is on. 'Tis a sad day indeed but I'm living with it so I have a leg to stand on when the playoffs come.
> 
> Keep the updates coming dudes.


The Hills is a terrible show. XD

Anyway, just got home in time for the last bit of the fourth quarter. Humphries had a sick dunk!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

crimedog said:


> calderon steals it from KG, runs the floor and dishes to Hump for a dunk!
> 
> give us updates on the Hills


omg yaaa


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

The NBA downgraded Mo's flagrant-2?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

socco said:


> As I was saying...


Still got half the quarter to play though, anything can happen. It is looking good for the Raptors though.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Parker with the Basket and 1


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

anniebananerz said:


> The NBA downgraded Mo's flagrant-2?


yep


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

i dont have rtv. can anybody compare tj to jose in this game. i have declining confidence in tj as a consistent pg.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

anniebananerz said:


> The NBA downgraded Mo's flagrant-2?


Yeah, doesn't look like he's doing much damage tonight though.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

jibe said:


> i dont have rtv. can anybody compare tj to jose in this game. i have declining confidence in tj as a consistent pg.


Really, what other breaking news do you have? The Grizzlies moved? WHAT?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Oohhh Calderon hits the 3!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah, doesn't look like he's doing much damage tonight though.


Yeah. I checked the boxscore. He played 6 minutes and didn't score.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Calderon for three! 97-89 Raptors lead.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Calderon "is in the zone"!!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

jibe said:


> i dont have rtv. can anybody compare tj to jose in this game. i have declining confidence in tj as a consistent pg.


I saw the first three and they both looked good. TJ turned the ball over a couple of times but both have had some good defensive plays.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Jose Calderon's in the zone! :yay: 99-92 Raptors.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hump with the rejection!!!!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Garnett fouls Bosh.
Bosh to the Line.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jose's really been playing amazingly the last couple of games. Both times the Raptors took over the game was with him running the point.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

The T-Wolves are irate with the late call. It definitely was a foul though.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Parker with the jump shot. 102-94.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Parker with a basket. 19 points for him.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Parker missed the three but Bosh came up with the rebound. Parker makes the second three. 105-96.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Parker makes a three!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Parker for 3!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

JS03 said:


> Parker with a basket. 19 points for him.


B2B huge games for Parker, a real key guy to be get hot going into the playoffs.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Parker and Foye misses thier threes


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Ugh. Chuck is telling the S&C story again.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Wooohhh Calderon!! for three!!!
And Chuck takes out the Salami and cheese


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Calderon For Three Again!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

shookem said:


> B2B huge games for Parker, a real key guy to be get hot going into the playoffs.


That's the beauty about this team right now, everyone's heating up just in time for the playoffs. Graham, Humphries and Parker are playing their best basketball of the season, Dixon's been steady ever since coming here, Jose's picking it back up after an off March, and if Bargnani can get back to his pre-injury shape, that's a scary team to be firing at all cylinders offensively.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

anniebananerz said:


> Ugh. Chuck is telling the S&C story again.


There's a reason these games are on RapsTV.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

4 straight wins now?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm surprised Minnesota's not fouling.

EDIT: NVM. They finally fouled with 4 seconds left on the shot clock.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Jose makes both free throws. 109-100 Raptors with 30 seconds left.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Parker is fouled with 22.9 seconds left.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Raptors win Raptors win Raptors Win!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

JS03 said:


> 4 straight wins now?


Less than a minute left until that becomes a reality!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

lol. Kris Humphries went to ask Chuck if he brought out the salami and cheese yet.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

TJ played great...but give Sam credit for sticking with Jose when he had the team buzzing

No Shaq in tomorrow's game...maybe not wednesday either...we could have a little breathing room by the time the detroit games come along.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors Win! Raptors Win! Raptors Win! 111-100.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Less than a minute left until that becomes a reality!


110-100 Raps now.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Less than a minute left until that becomes a reality!


Sweet. :clap:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Why would you want a sweat-laden towel? :S Yuck.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

lol @ Courtside Live


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

crimedog said:


> TJ played great...but give Sam credit for sticking with Jose when he had the team buzzing
> 
> No Shaq in tomorrow's game...maybe not wednesday either...we could have a little breathing room by the time the detroit games come along.


Hopefully! They still have Wade though, who is more than capable of taking that team on his back.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

Sounds like calderon led the raps in the 4th period blowout while tj rode the bench.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Hopefully! They still have Wade though, who is more than capable of taking that team on his back.


I think a tentative wade trying not to injure himself is the worst thing for that team...and his health. It really doesn't sound to me like he was ready to come back. Not that I really know. 

Anyway...one more loss by the heat would allow us to lose 2 of our last 4 and hold on to #3. 

1 back of chicago and cleveland! 

3 wins from the best record in franchise history. 

What a season!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ played pretty well in the first half but in the third quarter we stagnated a bit. What a blessing to have two high-quality guards. Seventeen assists on three turnovers along with 29 points, four steals and four rebounds. If they can create his kind of havoc in the playoffs we'll be in really good shape.

Great night for a win, great night to crack 15k posts. Raps win!


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

No Raptors TV for me at school so I was watching the box score. I was a little worried that TJ got hurt because Sam has a tendency to stick with TJ late even if Calderon is having the better night. So props to Sam for sticking with Jose, as someone said earlier. Great time to be a Raps fan right now. What a signing Anthony Parker was. He's playing like a fringe allstar right now. How did Mo and TJ look like they were taking sitting on the bench? Were they into the game down the stretch or sulking? (If they showed them)


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

we're one game back of the second seed in the east!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> TJ played pretty well in the first half but in the third quarter we stagnated a bit. What a blessing to have two high-quality guards. Seventeen assists on three turnovers along with 29 points, four steals and four rebounds. If they can create his kind of havoc in the playoffs we'll be in really good shape.
> 
> Great night for a win, great night to crack 15k posts. Raps win!


Congrats on the 15K+ posts, SpeedY!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> Congrats on the 15K+ posts, SpeedY!


 Thanks. And look out Chicago and Cleveland, only one game back now.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

speedythief said:


> TJ played pretty well in the first half but in the third quarter we stagnated a bit. What a blessing to have two high-quality guards. Seventeen assists on three turnovers along with 29 points, four steals and four rebounds. If they can create his kind of havoc in the playoffs we'll be in really good shape.
> 
> Great night for a win, great night to crack 15k posts. Raps win!


Dang, 15K
Your a Beast! Congrats :cheers:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JS03 said:


> Dang, 15K
> Your a Beast! Congrats :cheers:


Thanks. Petey has 57k. If I'm a beast, he's a robobeast.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

is 47 or 48 team record for Wins?

is 50 possible mathitmatically??


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> is 47 or 48 team record for Wins?
> 
> is 50 possible mathitmatically??


Yeah, after the first round of the playoffs.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Parker really plays like Raja Bell


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

missed the game cause i was at the jays opener sounded like a nice come from behind games, could 2nd place really be a possibility


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Who-C said:


> Parker really plays like Raja Bell


I'd call Raja Bell a poor man's Parker. Parker can do everything better than he can. I cannot express how integral Parker has been to the Raptors success. I love the chemistry and the team ball the Raps have been playing of late.:clap:


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

I didn't get to watch the full game, but I'm glad we came through with the win! 

Nothing can stop us now! Go Raptors Go!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

jibe said:


> Sounds like calderon led the raps in the 4th period blowout while tj rode the bench.


Are you watching these games or ripping TJ based on boxscores?


----------

